# Rifiniture Gentoo con Kde 4.3

## The_oni

Salve a tutti! 

Sono nuovo di questa bellissima comunità, e sono praticamente nuovo anche di gentoo, nel senso che l'avevo installato un paio di mesi fa e tenuto per una 15-ina di giorni per poi sperimentare altre distro a fini educativi. Ora sono finalmente tornato a Gentoo, ed ho intenzione di restarci. Sono circa 10 giorni che ho messo su il sistema ed sistemato tutti i vari piccoli problemi che inevitabilmente ci sono ad ogni nuova installazione. Mi sono rimasti però alcuni dubbi che spero possiate aiutarmi a risolvere.

1) quando do emerge --sync mi da spesso, non sempre, errori come questo anche se poi alla fine al 2# o 3# tentativo riesce:

```

# emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://134.68.220.97/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(544) [receiver=3.0.6]

>>> Retrying...

```

nel mio make.conf ho (tra le altre impostazioni): 

```

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ "

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

ed il problema ce l'ho sia se commento sia se decommento la 2° riga.

qualche consiglio?

2) Nella mia installazione ho messo come DE KDE 4.3 perché ne sono innamorato, però in alcuni casi mi rendo conto che forse il mio pc non riesce a gestirla bene, ma non capisco se sia un problema di configurazione o di hardware. I rallentamenti li noto anche disabilitanto l'accelerazione 3d ed ad esempio quando deve mostrare il menu start oppure quando apro dolphin. Per farvi capire l'entità dei rallentamenti vi dico che, visualizzando i frame per secondo con l'utilità di kde il sistema sta limitato a 60 frame, ma non appena apro il menu scende subito ad una 20-ina, mentre se tengo aperto il browser o la konsole ne ho una 30-40 massimo. 

L'hardware è formato da un Athalon xp 3200+ con 2 gb di ram e scheda video integrata nvidia geforce 6100/6150 (che uso con i driver propietari). Kde4 è troppo pesante con questa configurazione? Ho configurato male la mia macchina? Esiste qualche modo per ottimizzare KDE? se montassi una nuova scheda video, ad esempio la radeon 1800xt si risolverebbero i miei problemi?

3) Ho notato anche che appena acceso il pc (anche dopo un paio di ore), occupo circa 400 mega di ram, mentre dopo diverse ore, senza torrent o emule o simili accesi ci sono circa 1,7/1,8 gb di ram occupate, è normale? c'è qualche servizio di troppo?

4) la mia è stata un'installazione, di partenza, come x86, dovrei passare ad amd64? Ci sono problemi di compatibilità? Ci sono migliorie sensibili per il mio sistema?

per completezza vi dico che ho messo su uno zen-kernel (2.6.32-7) per x86, con il quale la situazione è migliorata molto, inoltre vi posto anche quello che mi esce da top.

```

top - 19:02:00 up 25 min,  3 users,  load average: 0.54, 0.30, 0.14

Tasks:  99 total,   1 running,  98 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 10.1%us,  1.7%sy,  0.0%ni, 88.3%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st

Mem:   2007260k total,   849256k used,  1158004k free,   216720k buffers

Swap:  4192956k total,        0k used,  4192956k free,   294788k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 4235 nathan     1   0  152m  66m  21m S  5.3  3.4   1:11.90 opera

 3984 root       0   0  118m  57m 8584 S  3.0  2.9   0:56.20 X

 4150 nathan     1   0  283m  49m  24m S  0.7  2.5   0:16.49 plasma-desktop

 4207 nathan     1   0 98.5m  37m  16m S  0.7  1.9   0:12.92 skype

 4391 nathan     1   0  116m  36m  16m S  0.7  1.8   0:01.27 konsole

 4144 nathan     1   0  264m  41m  23m S  0.3  2.1   0:02.57 kwin

 4152 nathan     1   0  2020  812  620 S  0.3  0.0   0:00.52 ksysguardd

 4186 nathan     1   0  101m  28m  11m S  0.3  1.4   0:00.27 klipper

 4398 nathan     7   0  2420 1136  876 R  0.3  0.1   0:00.16 top

    1 root       1   0  1620  580  512 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.50 init

    2 root       1   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthreadd

    3 root       1   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0

    4 root       1   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.19 events/0

    5 root       1   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper

    8 root       1   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 async/mgr

  192 root       1   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 sync_supers

  194 root       1   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 bdi-default

  196 root       1   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.12 kblockd/0

  199 root       1   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid

  200 root       1   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpi_notify

  201 root       1   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpi_hotplug

  319 root       1   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ata/0

  320 root       1   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ata_aux

  322 root       1   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksuspen 
```

(sistema acceso da mezzora circa con opera, kmail, kate, konsole, e dolphin)

ditemi se devo postare qualche altra informazione, ringrazio chiunque voglia aiutarmi.

p.s. scusa per la lunghezza del post.

----------

## darkmanPPT

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS=" ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

un conto sono i mirros (cioè da dove scarichi i pacchetti) e un conto è il sync, da dove ti colleghi per fare l'aggiornamento (emerge --sync)

per il resto, posta un

```
glxinfo
```

ultimo, ma non meno importante: un problema per thread.

(vedasi le linee guida https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-396892.html)

----------

## ciro64

Ciao  :Smile: 

il mio è un parere modesto; però visti così i valori di cpu usage e memoria sono ottimi.

Riguardo la scelta del 64 bit, se hai un Athlon xp 3200+, non potrai usare 64; se hai invece un Athlon 64 3200+ allora si

Magari dicci:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

Penso possano interessare anche

```
grep "CFLAGS\|CXXFLAGS" /etc/make.conf
```

 :Embarassed:  scusa Darkman; son stato troppo lento.

----------

## The_oni

Intanto vi ringrazio per la disponibilità con cui avete risposto e per la velocità, e non per leccare un po' il fondoschiena, ma detto con sincerità, è un una cosa se si risontra raramente nei vari forum, e lo dico avendo letto anche altri thread.

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
> ...

 

La parte sync l'avevo già messa, sia come la tua (rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage) sia da quello non europeo (SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage") e rimettendo anche ora il tuo il problema non cambia, ogni tanto si ogni tanto no, a questo punto credo sia forse un porblema di connessione, indagherò.

premettendo che glxinfo l'ho dovuto emergere attraverso mesa-progs, vi posto l'output:

```

# glxinfo                              

name of display: :0.0                                

display: :0  screen: 0                               

direct rendering: Yes                                

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation         

server glx version string: 1.4                       

server glx extensions:                               

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,    

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_create_context,           

    GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, 

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float                                                    

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation                                  

client glx version string: 1.4                                                

client glx extensions:                                                        

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,       

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,        

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_ARB_create_context,                             

    GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, GLX_NV_float_buffer,                      

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float,                    

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB,                    

    GLX_NV_present_video, GLX_NV_copy_image, GLX_NV_multisample_coverage,     

    GLX_NV_video_capture                                                      

GLX version: 1.4                                                              

GLX extensions:                                                               

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,            

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,               

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_create_context,                      

    GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, 

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_ARB_get_proc_address                          

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation                                      

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 6150/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!                          

OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 190.53                                    

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20 NVIDIA via Cg compiler           

OpenGL extensions:                                                            

    GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_copy_buffer, GL_ARB_depth_clamp,        

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program,       

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,                   

    GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel,                       

    GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_map_buffer_range,        

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query,          

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, GL_ARB_shader_objects,                           

    GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,  

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,                      

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,                       

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,                     

    GL_ARB_texture_float, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,                     

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle,                

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra,                        

    GL_ARB_vertex_array_object, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object,                  

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos,           

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_float, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,    

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,             

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate,                       

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,   

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, 

    GL_EXT_direct_state_access, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample,                  

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters,                 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil,                    

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_provoking_vertex, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,    

    GL_EXT_separate_shader_objects, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,            

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,         

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc,                         

    GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,                        

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,                       

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod,                     

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,                      

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, GL_EXT_texture_swizzle,        

    GL_EXT_timer_query, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra,         

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,                     

    GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color,       

    GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fence, GL_NV_float_buffer, GL_NV_fog_distance,    

    GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_fragment_program_option,                     

    GL_NV_fragment_program2, GL_NV_framebuffer_multisample_coverage,           

    GL_NV_half_float, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint, 

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_pixel_data_range, 

    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_primitive_restart, GL_NV_register_combiners,     

    GL_NV_register_combiners2, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_barrier, 

    GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4,                 

    GL_NV_texture_expand_normal, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,                      

    GL_NV_texture_shader, GL_NV_texture_shader2, GL_NV_texture_shader3,        

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range, GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_NV_vertex_program2,                            

    GL_NV_vertex_program2_option, GL_NV_vertex_program3,                       

    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,   

    GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SUN_slice_accum                  

120 GLX Visuals

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x43 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x44 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x45 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x46 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x47 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x48 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x49 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x4a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x63 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x64 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x65 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x66 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x67 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x68 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x69 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x6a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x6b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x6c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x6d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x6e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x6f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x70 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x71 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x23 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x72 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x73 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x74 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x75 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x76 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x77 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x78 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x79 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x7a 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x7b 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x7c 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x7d 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x7e 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x7f 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x80 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x81 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x82 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x83 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x84 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x85 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x86 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x87 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x88 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x89 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x8a 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x8b 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x8c 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x8d 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x8e 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x8f 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x90 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x91 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x92 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x93 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x94 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x95 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x96 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x97 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x98 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

179 GLXFBConfigs:

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x99  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x9a  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x9b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x9c  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x9d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x9e  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x9f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xa0  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xa1  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xa2  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xa3  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xa4  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xa5  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xa6  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xa7  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xa8  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xa9  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xaa  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xab  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xac  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xad  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xae  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xaf  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xb0  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xb1  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xb2  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xb3  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xb4  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xb5  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xb6  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xb7  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xb8  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xb9  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xba  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xbb  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xbc  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xbd  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xbe  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xbf  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xc0  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xc1  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xc2  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xc3  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xc4  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xc5  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xc6  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xc7  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xc8  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xc9  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xca  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xcb  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xcc  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xcd  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xce  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xcf  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xd0  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xd1  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xd2  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xd3  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xd4  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xd5  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xd6  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xd7  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xd8  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xd9  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xda  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xdb  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xdc  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xdd  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xde  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xdf  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xe0  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xe1  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xe2  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xe3  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xe4  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xe5  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xe6  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xe7  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xe8  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xe9  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xea  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xeb  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xec  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xed  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xee  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xef  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xf0  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xf1  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xf2  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xf3  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xf4  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xf5  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xf6  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xf7  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xf8  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0xf9  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xfa  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xfb  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xfc  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0xfd  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xfe  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0xff  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x100  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x101  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x102  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x103  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x104  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x105  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x106  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x107  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x108  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x109  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x10a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x10b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x10c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x10d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x10e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x10f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x110  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x111  0 sg  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x112  0 sg  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x113  0 sg  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x114  0 sg  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x115  0 sg  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x116  0 sg  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x117  0 sg  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x118  0 sg  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x119  0 sg  0  0  0 r  .  .  0  0  0  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x11a  0 sg  0  0  0 r  .  .  0  0  0  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x11b  0 sg  0  0  0 r  .  .  0  0  0  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x11c  0 sg  0 32  0 r  .  . 16 16  0  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x11d  0 sg  0 32  0    .  . 16 16  0  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x11e  0 sg  0 32  0 r  y  . 16 16  0  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x11f  0 sg  0 32  0    y  . 16 16  0  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x120  0 sg  0 32  0 r  .  . 32  0  0  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x121  0 sg  0 32  0    .  . 32  0  0  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x122  0 sg  0 32  0 r  y  . 32  0  0  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x123  0 sg  0 32  0    y  . 32  0  0  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x124  0 sg  0 64  0 r  .  . 16 16 16 16  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x125  0 sg  0 64  0    .  . 16 16 16 16  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x126  0 sg  0 64  0 r  y  . 16 16 16 16  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x127  0 sg  0 64  0    y  . 16 16 16 16  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x128  0 sg  0 128  0 r  .  . 32 32 32 32  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x129  0 sg  0 128  0    .  . 32 32 32 32  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x12a  0 sg  0 128  0 r  y  . 32 32 32 32  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x12b  0 sg  0 128  0    y  . 32 32 32 32  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x12c  0 sg  0 32  0 r  .  . 16 16  0  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 

0x12d  0 sg  0 32  0    .  . 16 16  0  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 

0x12e  0 sg  0 32  0 r  y  . 16 16  0  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None 

0x12f  0 sg  0 32  0    y  . 16 16  0  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x130  0 sg  0 32  0 r  .  . 16 16  0  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x131  0 sg  0 32  0    .  . 16 16  0  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x132  0 sg  0 32  0 r  y  . 16 16  0  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x133  0 sg  0 32  0    y  . 16 16  0  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x134  0 sg  0 32  0 r  .  . 32  0  0  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x135  0 sg  0 32  0    .  . 32  0  0  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x136  0 sg  0 32  0 r  y  . 32  0  0  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x137  0 sg  0 32  0    y  . 32  0  0  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x138  0 sg  0 32  0 r  .  . 32  0  0  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x139  0 sg  0 32  0    .  . 32  0  0  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x13a  0 sg  0 32  0 r  y  . 32  0  0  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x13b  0 sg  0 32  0    y  . 32  0  0  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x13c  0 sg  0 64  0 r  .  . 16 16 16 16  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x13d  0 sg  0 64  0    .  . 16 16 16 16  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x13e  0 sg  0 64  0 r  y  . 16 16 16 16  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x13f  0 sg  0 64  0    y  . 16 16 16 16  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x140  0 sg  0 64  0 r  .  . 16 16 16 16  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x141  0 sg  0 64  0    .  . 16 16 16 16  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x142  0 sg  0 64  0 r  y  . 16 16 16 16  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x143  0 sg  0 64  0    y  . 16 16 16 16  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x144  0 sg  0 128  0 r  .  . 32 32 32 32  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x145  0 sg  0 128  0    .  . 32 32 32 32  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x146  0 sg  0 128  0 r  y  . 32 32 32 32  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x147  0 sg  0 128  0    y  . 32 32 32 32  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x148  0 sg  0 128  0 r  .  . 32 32 32 32  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x149  0 sg  0 128  0    .  . 32 32 32 32  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x14a  0 sg  0 128  0 r  y  . 32 32 32 32  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x14b  0 sg  0 128  0    y  . 32 32 32 32  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

```

mentre per /proc/cpuinfo ho:

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 47

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2009.088

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4018.17

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

```

mi ero sbagliato a scrivere, ovviamente volevo dire 64 e non xp.

Invece le flag in make.conf sono:

```

# grep "CFLAGS\|CXXFLAGS" /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ultimo, ma non meno importante: un problema per thread. 
> 
> (vedasi le linee guida https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-396892.html)
> ...

 

Si infatti  hai ragione, è solo che pensavo siccome fossero solo rifiniture minori potessero andare insieme, però hai ragione tu, mea culpa, scuate.

----------

## ago

 *The_oni wrote:*   

> la mia è stata un'installazione, di partenza, come x86

 

 *The_oni wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

 

-fomit-frame-pointer  :Wink: 

occhio

----------

## The_oni

In pratica aggiungendo "-fomit-frame-pointer" alle flag dovrei avere un incremendo di prestazioni a discapito della possibilità di debuggare giusto? questo aumento delle prestazioni è sensibile o no? 

se aggiungo la nuova flag poi dopo dovrebbe bastare dare "emerge -eubk world" per ricompilare tutto con la nuova flag giusto? ci potrebbero essere problemi?

----------

## darkmanPPT

perdonami... ma che ti serve l'opzione -b e -k di emerge?

io, alla fine darei semplicemente un bel emerge -e world e basta.

bando alle ciance e tornando in tema.

1) anche io occupo così tanta ram. sicuro di aver messo al roba tutto in ram?

cioè che valore ha la tua swappiness? la mia è a 1%

```
sysctl -a | grep swap

vm.swappiness = 1

```

la swappiness indica la percentuale di ram che ti va a finire in swap.

2) se hai amd64 usa amd64   :Wink: 

se ne è discusso molto, ma a mio avviso, per quel che mi ricordo nei miei anni di studio all'univ, un proc a 64 che emula anche il 32 va più veloce se lo fai girare a 64 bit

3) con lo zen kernel usi bfs come scheduler? a mio avviso conviene, è sensibilmente molto più veloce

4) se vuoi delle ottimizzazioni, ecco cosa ho io (per un athlon64 dual core)

```
FLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -m3dnow -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"                                              

CPPFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"                                              

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-z,now -Wl,-z,combreloc -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.                        

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.                     

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                         

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the                     

# profile used for building.                                                                        

MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

poi, beh, sulle ottimizzazioni... son gusti.

con queste ldflags si compilano tutti i pacchetti eccetto ncurses (solo per quel pacchetto semplicemente disabilito le ldflags)

in -O2 è già incluso il -fomit-frame-pointer

dicono che non convenga usare -O3 come ottimizzazione. ho letto più tesi contrarie che effetti positivi.

in ultima se vuoi ancora di più puntare sul boost, secondo me, prova con prelink   :Wink: 

altro non saprei che dirti.

semmai tu cerca di spiegare bene cosa intendi con: è lento.

ad esempio, lento rispetto a cosa?

i frame rate, dato che hai l'accelerazione abilitata (vedasi la riga "direct rendering" del comando che ti ho chiesto), dipendono principalmente dalla scheda grafica.

----------

## The_oni

Grazie infinete dell'interesse darkmanPPT.

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) anche io occupo così tanta ram. sicuro di aver messo al roba tutto in ram?
> 
> cioè che valore ha la tua swappiness? la mia è a 1%
> ...

 

La mia swappiness è settata di deafault a 60, proverò con 10 o 1, e se vedo cambiamenti la setto definitivamente.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) se hai amd64 usa amd64  
> 
> se ne è discusso molto, ma a mio avviso, per quel che mi ricordo nei miei anni di studio all'univ, un proc a 64 che emula anche il 32 va più veloce se lo fai girare a 64 bit

 

sulle guide di gentoo c'è scritto che di solito non si vedono migliorie con un uso desktop, cmq proverò a passare da x86 ad amd64...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) con lo zen kernel usi bfs come scheduler? a mio avviso conviene, è sensibilmente molto più veloce

 

ovvio   :Wink: , ho messo 2.6.32-7 apposta perché è l'ultimo con il supporto a bfs:

```
CONFIG_SCHED_BFS=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_CFS is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_BFS_AUTOISO=y
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) se vuoi delle ottimizzazioni, ecco cosa ho io (per un athlon64 dual core)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Questo set di istruzioni, (-m3dnow -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx), non è già incluso in -march=native?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> in -O2 è già incluso il -fomit-frame-pointer

 

Sulla guida ho letto che questa opzione va esplicitamente scritta su architetture x86, ho letto male?

Il mio, in teoria, è solo un problema di reattività del sistema, ad esempio quando apro dolphin non vorrei dover aspettare un paio di secondi perché si apra. Il problema più grande però è quando ho opera aperto con 3-4 schede con youtube e tutto diventa insopportabilmente scattoso, molto scattoso, nel senso che ci passano diversi secondi da quando muovo la rotella del mouse a quando si muove anche la pagina, fermo restando che adobe su linux è un obrobrio.

in teoria però non credo di aver bisogno di chissà quali flag aggressive per ottimizzare il mio pc dato che non dovrebbe essere proprio una ciofega, con la ati x1800 riesco anche a giocarci a giochi abbastanza nuovi come mass effect (su win xp).

Provo queste ultime impostazioni è vediamo se la situazione migliora. 

Se qualcuno ha altre idee si faccia pure avanti.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *The_oni wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   in -O2 è già incluso il -fomit-frame-pointer 
> 
> Sulla guida ho letto che questa opzione va esplicitamente scritta su architetture x86, ho letto male?
> ...

 

so che guardando le flag attivate in automatico con -O2 vedevo già questa attiva. (non mi chiedere come si fa a vedere attivate in automatico perchè non me lo ricordo, ma se cerchi sul forum c'era un thread che parlava delle flag attivate in automatico con -march=native)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Provo queste ultime impostazioni è vediamo se la situazione migliora. 
> 
> Se qualcuno ha altre idee si faccia pure avanti.

 

uhm.... interessante il tuo problema. ora ho capito un po' meglio la situazione. sembra come se X fosse molto lento.

in generale ho notato che kde 4.3/4.4 talvolta è un po' poco reattivo.

però così poco reattivo no.

mi chiedo... non è che sia un problema legato a flash?

hai controllato se le librerie di sistema sono tutte ok?

```
revdep-rebuild -i -p
```

e poi guarda anche questo:

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW
```

e anche 

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
```

guarda anche con dmesg se succede qualcosa di strano... altro non saprei che dirti.   :Sad: 

anni fa avevo questi problemi e il risultato fu aggiornare flash, cambiare le impostazioni del kernel e aggiornare i driver video. ma qui non sembra c'entrare molto...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> in -O2 è già incluso il -fomit-frame-pointer

 

no, per l'architettura x86 non è incluso di default (non so quante volte l'ho ripetuto su questo forum), comunque non usatela, non da nessuna prestazione in più apprezzabile ad occhio umano.

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> dicono che non convenga usare -O3 come ottimizzazione. ho letto più tesi contrarie che effetti positivi.

 

con -O3 si hanno effettivi incrementi di prestazioni solo su cpu con cache L2 abbastanza grande da contenere tutto il binario che si sta eseguendo, quindi se l'applicazione è di 1MB e si ha una cpu con L2 da 256Kb non guadagni nulla, anzi, rallenti mostruosamente le performance a tal punto che -O2 è più performante; ovvio che se qualche idiota suggerisce di usare -O3 ovunque solo perché lui ha testato quella flag su uno Xeon a 64bit con 24MB di cache L2 ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *The_oni wrote:*   

> Il mio, in teoria, è solo un problema di reattività del sistema, ad esempio quando apro dolphin non vorrei dover aspettare un paio di secondi perché si apra. Il problema più grande però è quando ho opera aperto con 3-4 schede con youtube e tutto diventa insopportabilmente scattoso, molto scattoso, nel senso che ci passano diversi secondi da quando muovo la rotella del mouse a quando si muove anche la pagina, fermo restando che adobe su linux è un obrobrio.
> 
> in teoria però non credo di aver bisogno di chissà quali flag aggressive per ottimizzare il mio pc dato che non dovrebbe essere proprio una ciofega, con la ati x1800 riesco anche a giocarci a giochi abbastanza nuovi come mass effect (su win xp).

 

il tuo problema sta nelle LDFLAGS e nel kernel non configurati a dovere e ovviamente alla non ottimizzazione del tuo sistema (rete, cache dns, fstab ecc ecc).

----------

## ago

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> se vuoi delle ottimizzazioni, ecco cosa ho io (per un athlon64 dual core)
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -m3dnow -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx"                                       
> 
> ...

 

Cinquecentomila ottimizzazioni != più prestazioni

1)-march=native attiva tutte le opzioni che hai scritto dopo -pipe

Se c'e un qualcosa da specificare a mano forse potrebbe essere -msse4.1, ma puoi controllare sempre il tutto con 

```
gcc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | sed -n 's/.* -v - //p'
```

2)sulle ldflags non mi pronuncio..ma dai un'occhiata ad una vecchia discussione

----------

## xdarma

 *The_oni wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Provo queste ultime impostazioni è vediamo se la situazione migliora. 
> 
> Se qualcuno ha altre idee si faccia pure avanti.

 

Alla lista di "esperimenti" aggiungo un vecchio link della KDE TechBase:

KDE4-NVIDIA

Con i nuovi driver e le nuove versioni di KDE4 dovrebbe essere inutile, ma una controllo non guasta.

Ciao.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Alla lista di "esperimenti" aggiungo un vecchio link della KDE TechBase:
> 
> KDE4-NVIDIA
> 
> Con i nuovi driver e le nuove versioni di KDE4 dovrebbe essere inutile, ma una controllo non guasta.

 

controllo inutile, sia kde4.0 che la versione bacata dei driver nvidia sono fuori da portage da anni oramai.

----------

## xdarma

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> controllo inutile, sia kde4.0 che la versione bacata dei driver nvidia sono fuori da portage da anni oramai.

 

Già, ma voleva essere un punto di partenza in caso di problemi, non un "passaggio obbligato".

Fra l'altro ho trovato un pagina più generica: GPU-Performance

Ci sono riferimenti ad ATi, Intel e nVidia.

----------

## xdarma

Un articolo che potrebbe interessare a chi sta personalizzando il proprio ambiente in KDE4:

10 things you might want to do in KDE SC 4.4

----------

